# DVLA t



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Listening to the news

DVLA is so far back in attending to enquiries and in keeping up with their work

I really doubt they will deal with our request regarding Alberts eyesight anytime this year

Until then our van continues to sit on the drive as it has for well over a year 

It’s no longer insured , we’ve paid over £400 pound for it to sit on the drive 

This year another £400 except we decided not to pay it 

Waiting for the DVLA I recon it could be another year at least before we can drive it again 

Selling it becomes a more attractive proposition 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

No relief I am sure but;

https://www.gbnews.uk/news/dvla-to-...rocessing-driving-licence-applications/110978

The Government is being blamed for its handling of the dispute over Health and Safety and CoVid;

https://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/...d-over-handling-of-dvla-dispute-40518705.html

Interesting that that link is from the Belfast Telegraph, the dispute seems to have been ignored by mainland media.

Another, perhaps clearer, account;

https://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/355381/dvla-facing-huge-delays-due-strikes-and-covid-disruption


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dave I doubt we will be going any where for at least another year 

Phone they are too busy to answer

Email they are too busy to answer

They really need to up their game , track and trace is the problem?

They answered nothing well before track and trace got going 

At least we are not paying insurance for the van stood on the drive as it has for two years now , it looks like we will make it three 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree and IMO it’s totally indefensible, indefensible by the Management who ordinarily would struggle organising a drinking session in a brewery, indefensible by HMG who seemed to have suddenly said “NO” in exactly the same way as they did with the action by medical staff. An agreement has been reached, then its pulled away by HMG’s political head.

I can understand the Union grievances - from what I have read elsewhere the conditions are conducive to the spread of CoVid and they are not ALLOWED to work from home.

Wasn’t it Boris who said “wherever possible work from home” ?

Except in this case it is not permitted and you all have to come in and work together, closely.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I wonder if you would get a faster response writing to the DVLA Sandra. It does seem somewhat ridiculous.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DVLA does not do ANYTHING fast, except maybe passing on your details to car parking companies.

If you worked there, would you admit to it?


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

To be fair to the DVLA, I reported some inaccuracies with the new registration document for our new motorhome using their on-line application, the new, correct document was received on the Saturday following the Tuesday it was reported. I'd say that's pretty good really.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Albert filled in all documentation , and payed the fees to apply for his licence, chased it up several times,
A YEAR later he was requested to re submit all the documentation, re pay all GP fines, months later again he was required to be retested at Specsavers and several months later his license refused 

Meanwhile his consultant was monitoring his glaucoma and had decided it was now time to deal with the cataract and whist at it insert a drain to relieve pressure in his glaucoma.

He preformed the DVLA test , gave Albert a copy of the results and told Albert to write to the DVLA , give his name for reference if needed and send the test results 

Which we did and have heard nothing , tried phoning and emailing no response 

So not sure what else we could do 

Sandra
.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

So, it appears they are concentrating on the “easy” ones, and just letting the more complex ones amass. That is their way of massaging the figures to make things look better than they actually are.

Not sure that is the best way to carryon, someone has to have told them to do that. 

Sandra, I would contact your MP with copies of ALL documentation so that they can carry it forward, it is NOT an acceptable way of dealing with issues and is very poor service to an elderly citizen. Albert is presumably “off the road” until they reissue his licence.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No he’s not off the road Dave , hie eyesight was good enough to drive a car, but not to drive 3850 MH 

We could reduce it and get rid of the tow bar , but then we couldn’t r transport the tricycle

And we would be back to me having no transport on site , both of us now poor at walking , he has an electric bike , my balance isn’t good so I have an electric tricycle

It’s two years old now and I can’t transport it to a safe place to learn to ride it , I wouldn’t feel safe on a busy main road , I doubt I ever would

So that’s a couple of thousand to add to the wasted insurance

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Agree and IMO it's totally indefensible, indefensible by the Management who ordinarily would struggle organising a drinking session in a brewery, indefensible by HMG who seemed to have suddenly said "NO" in exactly the same way as they did with the action by medical staff. An agreement has been reached, then its pulled away by HMG's political head.
> 
> I can understand the Union grievances - from what I have read elsewhere the conditions are conducive to the spread of CoVid and they are not ALLOWED to work from home.
> 
> ...


Could they work from home?

I think it's the medical dept that's causing our holdup

Just as they did when a doctor who filled in our form said Alberts melonoma could spread to his brain , that also took the best part of a year and we couldn't leave the country if you recall, we could however drive the MH in this country , it took ages for them to contact Alberts cancer consultant who verified that he had a Pet scan every six months, had no active cancer before they released his license to drive the MH other than in Gtr Briton

We are both fed up

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Maybe Dave is right. Time to kick up a fuss. Does DVLA have a complaints department. Maybe something in writing to them and to your MP. Its hard though when you cannot get a response from email and its impossible to call. 

If you downgrade could you not just leave the towbar on and wing it? After all its still the same van so still technically as safe. What are the chances of getting pulled and weighed? How much over do you think you would be? I think they allow 5% or something.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we could have the tow bar removed , have the van weighed and then replace the tow bar Barry 

We have to prove it’s unladen weight allows payload

I recon most who drive a MH are winging it when it comes to weight 

We would if Alberts eyes had not improved post op , but his vision now passes the DVLA test so we shouldn’t have to 

I will check if they have a complaints dept though 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Well we could have the tow bar removed , have the van weighed and then replace the tow bar Barry
> 
> We have to prove it's unladen weight allows payload
> 
> ...


Ive not explored where the links go Sandra but you might want to start here

https://www.gov.uk/government/organ...e-licensing-agency/about/complaints-procedure


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Complain to your MP see if that brings any response


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Followed the sequence to email the DVLA 

Selection of subject choices, chose Change in medical condition, continued to fill in name , email, etc ,

Immediate email response we are unable to answer your question , we hadn’t had chance to asked one !!

Tried again same response why is it a category if they can not respond to it 

Phoned yet again , this time it was at least answered that we were in a queue , held on for ages until it was our turn, checked our info , said they had received a letter plus hospital test results and passed to relevant dept

Could not give any indication of how long we will need to wait or if we will be required to resubmit the D2 forms , they will let us no sometime in the future 

At least we know they received the letter 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

At least that MIGHT be some form of progress, note the word MIGHT.

Well done for fighting your way through the technology, it does not seem “user friendly”.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I keep thinking that I would just carry on driving again with the docs letter until DVLA got their act together. Just because the pen pushers in Swansea are unable to keep up with their work load should not be my problem.

OK OK I know everyone is going to come up with their reasons why they wouldn't, but I would.!!

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

One reason is enough.

No license = no insurance

‘Nuff said


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I keep thinking that I would just carry on driving again with the docs letter until DVLA got their act together. Just because the pen pushers in Swansea are unable to keep up with their work load should not be my problem.
> 
> OK OK I know everyone is going to come up with their reasons why they wouldn't, but I would.!!
> 
> Ray.


You can carry on driving , albeit only in Gt Britain until you receive their decision Ray

But they revoked his license to drive the MH based on his eyesight test, he can drive the car but the van is 3850

So not only insurance but also breaking the law by driving without a licence + invalid insurance

What if you hit another van and were not insured ?

I think you are a teenage tear away at heart>

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah OK Sandra. I didn't realise he wasn't completely grounded. 
Yes as I said "I" would take the risk after seeing so many drivers caught in UK on various police programs after crashing, given a suspended sentence and a few points.

Ray.


----------

